# Rabbit Advice Needed Please!



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi

I have a 4 month old male rabbit and i am looking to get him neutered in the next few weeks. But i am wanting to find him a female friend to keep him company and i just wondered if she is spayed already then will they be ok together for a couple of weeks before i actually get him done or do i need to get him done first? 

Also he is a very friendly rabbit and not shy and likes to play and run round feet etc but now and again he will bite my finger, not hard, but i just wondered if anybody knew why he would do this? He only does it to me and not my partner for some reason!

One more thing, sorry!! Is it ok to keep different breeds of rabbits together or best to stick to the same breed? I have a dwarf lop and would love a french lop also but dont want to if it will upset my little Barney!

Many thanks for any help!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

kellyrich said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a 4 month old male rabbit and i am looking to get him neutered in the next few weeks. But i am wanting to find him a female friend to keep him company and i just wondered if she is spayed already then will they be ok together for a couple of weeks before i actually get him done or do i need to get him done first?
> 
> ...


Hi Kelly,

You will need to get Barney neutered first and leave it a few weeks before introducing a friend - he'll need time to let his hormones settle 

You can keep any breeds of rabbits together - best thing to do is go along to your neares rescue and let Barney pick his own friend - the rescue will complete any bonding for you and you can just make a small donation 

Again i'll point you to this site:

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre

With regards to the nipping - its probably because its time for his neuter! Boys can get very 'excited' once their baubles drop (just like any animal really).


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Have you tried your local RSPCA (Enfield RSPCA)

Also try Greenwich Rabbit Rescue (London's biggest rescue)

Rescues in London which do bunny runs:

Four Legged Friends Animal Rescue 
The Bothy, Southmere Park, Hartslock Drive, South Thamesmead, SE2 9US
Tel: 020 8311 5086 / Email / Website

Greenwich Rabbit Rescue 
Blackheath, London
Tel: 0208 319 0283 / Email / Website

The Mayhew Animal Home 
Trenmar Gardens, London, NW10 6BJ
Tel: 020 8969 0178 / Website

Middlesex:
RSPCA Middlesex North West Branch (View Rabbits) 
Tel: 020 89669688 / Email / Website

Animal Rescue & Care (ARC) (View Rabbits) 
Twickenham, Middx, TW2 6HS
Tel: 020 8755 1807 / Email / Website

Hounslow Animal Welfare Society 
P.O. Box 234, Hounslow, Middlesex, TW3 2QG
Tel: 020 8560 5443 / Website

There are 6 available female rabbits available in London:
Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi thanks very much for your help!

But now i need a bit more help!! Im a nightmare i know but i dont want to do things wrong for Barney!

We have now (hopefully) found a friend for Barney but the thing is that we are getting Barney neutered tomorrow (Tuesday) and we are supposed to be taking him to meet his new friend on Saturday and if they are ok together then taking her home with us, do you think this would be ok or would Barney need more time after his operation? The nex female rabbit has been spayed already but didnt want to upset him more after his operation! Its just that the couple we are getting her from are having a baby, due in 2 weeks time so they want their rabbit to be rehomed asap and so we need to get her this weekend really so that we dont miss out on getting her!

Also when i get them should i keep them in separate cages at all times? Barney is used to running free while we are there or not there but wasnt sure if this was a good idea for the both of them while we are out of the house?

My vet has said to starve Barney tonight after 7pm but his cage has lots of Hay in it that he eats constantly so would you just empty his cage of hay and just leave it with sawdust in it for the night?

Please could you give me some more advice as you seem to know what you are talking about and i would appreciate it very much so that my Barney stays a happy little bunnie!!

Many thanks in advance.

Kelly


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

kellyrich said:


> Hi thanks very much for your help!
> 
> But now i need a bit more help!! Im a nightmare i know but i dont want to do things wrong for Barney!
> 
> ...


Thats great Barney is being neutered tomorrow. The reccomended 'settle down' time after any spay or neuter is around 4 weeks, so i wouldnt take Barney with you when you collect the new one - leave him at home so he can rest, and so his hormones can settle.

You will need to keep them in separate cages / pens until Barney is fully healed, and his hormones are settled. It would be wise to keep them near eachother, so they can get used to eachothers scents, and so they get used to eachother being around. Do you have a room, or somewhere neutral (where Barney hasnt been, or doesnt live in) where you can set up two pens or areas? If you intend to keep Barney free range, make sure the female isnt left alone, in a cage where he can get to her - it would be good to let him free range when you are there supervising, but not if your not there as he could easily injure her through the bars of the cage.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

The resting period is for your male to calm a little after his op as he will try and have his naughty way with her to much and hurt himself and her. There will be alot of circling each other sniffing bonking {he will still do this for a while till they are settled} my mate did put hers togher but only after hers had been supervised for quite q while. She had a french lop doe and a mini lop buck. So the female would stand up for herself if needed. Males can be very persistant at the begining of meeting a doe and some times the females can get cross as it gets a bit much. Monitor the time there together and as long as they have settled they will be fine im sure. On first meeting its not unuasaul for the male to chase the female alot.


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

hi, i have always been told by my vet not to starve a rabbit, they never go over 4 hours without eating, also as far as i know rabbits cant be physicaly sick. i may be wrong but that is what i was told by my vet so i didnt starve either of mine and as soon as they came home they tucked into their food bowls


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

How to Find a Good Rabbit Vet
hi have just double checked what i said before and have put a link on for you to have a look at


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Aud's_Mum said:


> 3. Barney shouldnt eat anything before his op.....just water. It will be hard but it will be worth it! I'd remove his hay, and anything else he may have a nibble on. His appetite will be back tomorrow
> 
> Let me know if you have any more questions :biggrin:


Im sorry but you NEVER starve a rabbit!!!!!!! Even before an op, bunnies have to keep their gut going and this is very very dangerous advice!!!!

Kelly - Please Please Please change your vet, they do not know what they are taling about and i would not let them anywhere near my rabbits!!

Back to bonging him, id let his hormones settle have them next to eachother if you can for a couple of weeks without seperating them (always makesure they can see eachother) and then find a small (so you can grab one of them quick incase they have a serious fight) neutral area. Set aside a weekend because once you start bonding dont seperate unless they fight, there will be humping and possibly abit of a few little scuffles. If you sperate them completely you have to start the bonding again. Once they are bonded even if they have to go to the vets always take them together, good vets will accomodate this. Good Luck, we want pics!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Ive pm'd you, i really hope you get it in time.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I cant pm you back because your inbox is full!!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you everybody for all your advice!

Barney has now been done and is waiting to be picked up from the vets, the vet said he is fine so just cant wait to pick him up now and get him home!

xx


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

kellyrich said:


> Thank you everybody for all your advice!
> 
> Barney has now been done and is waiting to be picked up from the vets, the vet said he is fine so just cant wait to pick him up now and get him home!
> 
> xx


I'm glad he is fine Kelly.

When my rabbits were neutered i was advised to starve them, and i did! Both were fine but i didnt know the risk (thanks Crofty!).

I have since swapped vets anyway


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

crofty said:


> Im sorry but you NEVER starve a rabbit!!!!!!! Even before an op, bunnies have to keep their gut going and this is very very dangerous advice!!!!
> 
> Kelly - Please Please Please change your vet, they do not know what they are taling about and i would not let them anywhere near my rabbits!!
> 
> Back to bonging him, id let his hormones settle have them next to eachother if you can for a couple of weeks without seperating them (always makesure they can see eachother) and then find a small (so you can grab one of them quick incase they have a serious fight) neutral area. Set aside a weekend because once you start bonding dont seperate unless they fight, there will be humping and possibly abit of a few little scuffles. If you sperate them completely you have to start the bonding again. Once they are bonded even if they have to go to the vets always take them together, good vets will accomodate this. Good Luck, we want pics!!


I was advised to starve mine Crofty when they were neutered - so only giving advice from previous experience!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Im just glad everything went ok thats the main thing for Barney!!

Now ive got the bonding experience next!!

Thanks everybody xx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Aud's_Mum said:


> I was advised to starve mine Crofty when they were neutered - so only giving advice from previous experience!


I dont know why you are so mad with me, the advice you gave was dangerous I was just concerned for the bun. 

Im glad you changed your vet!!!!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

kellyrich said:


> Im just glad everything went ok thats the main thing for Barney!!
> 
> Now ive got the bonding experience next!!
> 
> Thanks everybody xx


Glad he is ok  x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks Aud's mum for your advice, you were only giving me the advice that you were given and i appreciate that, same with Crofty you were giving me the advice that you knew.

Barney got home last night but he is very quiet and just slept all night and this morning he just slept which was quite strange really cos i am used to him jumping around everywhere, just hope he gets back to his normal self soon as i feel like he doesnt like us at the moment, bless him!

x

p.s does anyone know how i attach photos, ive managed to get one on but then got a bit stuck!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

kellyrich said:


> Just wanted to say thanks Aud's mum for your advice, you were only giving me the advice that you were given and i appreciate that, same with Crofty you were giving me the advice that you knew.
> 
> Barney got home last night but he is very quiet and just slept all night and this morning he just slept which was quite strange really cos i am used to him jumping around everywhere, just hope he gets back to his normal self soon as i feel like he doesnt like us at the moment, bless him!
> 
> x


He will be quiet, has he poo'd? x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Crofty

I think he has pood but not as much as usual, and he is only eating very small amounts, he just wants to sleep and doesnt want to be anywhere near us which is quite worrying! Is this normal? He was such a character and now he just seems so down x


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

I think its better to neuter your pet first and allow some days to pass before you introduce a new companion to him...


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for your response, i agree but im due to get this rabbit on saturday and if i dont go and collect her then they are going to get rid of her as they are due to have a baby any day and cant look after their rabbit no longer and it would be such a shame to miss getting her, im so confused on what to do for the best!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

kellyrich said:


> Hi Crofty
> 
> I think he has pood but not as much as usual, and he is only eating very small amounts, he just wants to sleep and doesnt want to be anywhere near us which is quite worrying! Is this normal? He was such a character and now he just seems so down x


As long as he's starting to poo dont worry, he will be quiet for a few days because he's sore and probably be cross with you for abit longer, joey didnt want to know me for a week after 

I replyed on your other thread but if it was me i would keep them seperate for at least another week, this will give you chance to get to know your new bun without and let Barney recover. Just keep an eye on his wound too.

They should be fine if introduced on neutral territory you just need to be around incase they do have a fight, i have 2 seperate pairs that in the long run i want to bond if possible but if i let them in together at the mo they'd kill eachother! x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

A week god i bet that was horrible!! I hope Barney doesnt stay mad for that long, but i suppose you cant blame them!!

I just replied to your other thread, i might try and keep them apart for a bit but its just gonna be hard cos Barney runs free so i would have to keep the new bun in a room alone!

I hope you manage to get all yours bonded eventually, i would love to have 4 and even more, Barney is my first rabbit as you can tell and im loving him more each day and just want more and more! Just dont want to mess up!

Thanks


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

kellyrich said:


> A week god i bet that was horrible!! I hope Barney doesnt stay mad for that long, but i suppose you cant blame them!!
> 
> I just replied to your other thread, i might try and keep them apart for a bit but its just gonna be hard cos Barney runs free so i would have to keep the new bun in a room alone!
> 
> ...


I could bond them now if it wasnt for saffy, shes abit of a madam!!  Your new bun will need to be kept quiet for a week anyway and get used to you and the smell of the house. Is she currently living outside?


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Ha ha i like them when they are like that!!

No she is kept inside at the moment, the owners say they let her out of her cage for a couple of hours each day, but im hoping to let her run free with Barney once they are bonded then she will be a bit happier!

But im going to have to keep her in our spare room upstairs so that she isnt near Barney so i will feel awful!! x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

kellyrich said:


> Ha ha i like them when they are like that!!
> 
> No she is kept inside at the moment, the owners say they let her out of her cage for a couple of hours each day, but im hoping to let her run free with Barney once they are bonded then she will be a bit happier!
> 
> But im going to have to keep her in our spare room upstairs so that she isnt near Barney so i will feel awful!! x


Oh good at least shes used to being inside. She'll be fine in the other room for abit, just makesure you go up and spend abit of time with her so she gets used to you, it'll all be worth it, promise!!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Barney is gorgeous Kelly! Have you any pics of your new bunny?


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Auds mum

I think the picture you have seen is of Dixie, the new rabbit, i have tried to attach some of Barney, not sure if it has worked or not as im not very good at this and not sure how to do it!! ha ha x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

omg he's adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Sory Kelly but did you say your new little lady has been spayed already? x


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

kellyrich said:


> Hi Auds mum
> 
> I think the picture you have seen is of Dixie, the new rabbit, i have tried to attach some of Barney, not sure if it has worked or not as im not very good at this and not sure how to do it!! ha ha x


He's gorgeous too! 

Dixie looks very young - is she spayed?


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

I would strongly advise you keep her completely seperated from him for 2 weeks quarantine, not all illnesses and diseases are visable.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Crofty, Aud's mum and VampiricLust

He is adorable isnt he!! My little baby!! But Dixie looks lovely too, just hope she is as nice when we go and meet her!

Yes she has been spayed already, why is this? Her owners say she is 18 months. 

I was hoping to try and keep them apart for a while but it is going to be so difficult!

Hope i have answered you all x


----------

